# Laser dark with foil...useless.



## Dicky123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Tried for days now trying to get LASER DARK weedless glue to iron onto shirts.
Tried different heat settings, different toner copiers Kyocera and state of art RicohC651.

Trying to simply stick FOIL to a T shirt. I bought the same foil from Coastal Business Supplies that goes with the laser dark.

Heat up platten first, Dif temperatures, dif copiers, dif times...this all ended up in REALLY poor patchy foil. Not merchantable standard.

Then.....I printed ink from my Brother GT Grey, the area we needed foiling, applied foil same way and BINGO worked perfectly without this stupid product. Washed it and seems to hold fine.

Has ANYONE EVER SUCCESSFULLY FOILED WITH FOREVER LASER DARK??? Just frustrated that I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I've never used the product, but by reading your post I suspect the problem is that you are applying it with an iron.

An iron isn't going to give you the consistent pressure and head needed to transfer anything to a garment with enough quality to sell.


----------



## Dicky123 (Oct 10, 2015)

No thats not it either..Have a professional T shirt heat press.

I reckon it is just a REALLY bad product! Simply does not work!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't imagine they would sell and continue to sell a product that doesn't work. What did your rep at Coastal say?


----------



## Dicky123 (Oct 10, 2015)

There are a few You tube videos that tell you how...But simply does not work....

But save your money....If you have a Brother GT3 you can print and foil straight over the top.

No need for Laser Dark anyway...I will see how it washes.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Right, but what did your rep say when you called them about the product failing? You did call your rep right? Or, did you just jump straight to "This product didn't work for me the first time I tried it so I'm going to call them out on TSF for having a bad product"


----------

